# Window Bird House - Nestbox



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's a great little gift that can be made in a day or a weekend. I made this earlier in the summer, but will be making more this month as gifts. It's a little hard to see in the pic, but the back of the house has a clear acrylic window, so you can see inside the bird house. I used suction cups to hold the house up. If you want to see more pics or a video on how I did this check out my other entry over at www.woodlogger.com


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty neat.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the idea, my grandma is so getting one of those for Christmas.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Luck Chancey, It really is pretty cool.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's a neat idea Daris. Did you get some birds to nest?? 
I might make a couple of these for Christmas gifts.
..Jon..


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Jon I made mine late summer so the birds weren't nesting then. I have seen a few duck into it though. The real test will be this spring. Were putting it on my daughter's window. She's excited. LOL..


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys... I'm going to make a couple more of these. Getting ready for spring.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

This is so fine! I think you get the idea You just keep getting better and better. Impressive piece!


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww thanks gus. This was really a fun one.


----------

